# Ethernet port not working



## kwerb (Feb 25, 2008)

My MBP (15" core 2 duo, running Leopard) suddenly stopped recognizing the Ethernet cable yesterday.  

I can connect fine to the Internet over wireless (both EVDO and Airport), but the Ethernet section in the Network system preferences says "the cable is not plugged in".  

I've tried several different Ethernet cables, at different locations.  TechTool Pro shows no hardware failures.  The Ethernet connection worked fine the day before, and I didn't install or update anything in the interim. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JC1211 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm having the same EXACT issue and tried the same exact things (various wires, wireless vs. wired) and for some strange reason the port is not recognizing ANY wire at all!  

Can someone help?

(macbook 10.4.11, intel core duo, running tiger)


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 12, 2008)

Reset PRAM. That can help find peripherals that suddenly appear lost...


----------



## macworks (Mar 12, 2008)

Or reset the PMU. On a MacBook Pro, I believe you first Shut Down, unplug the power cord, remove the battery, then hold the power button down for 10 seconds. Then reassemble and restart.

You might want to check Apple's support documentation to be sure these are the steps for your exact model.


----------



## JC1211 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys.  Went to a local Mac dealer and they took a look for me and come to find out my ethernet port is *dunzo*. 

He was honest with me and told me that it'd wayyy too much $$$ to fix it and that it would be better (and MUCH CHEAPER) to buy a wireless router and going wireless from hereon out (wireless/airport works fine).

I'm soo annoyed by this b/c I did NOTHING out of the ordinary with my MB.  I didnt drop it, spill anything on it.  Nothing!  It was working in the morning then in the afternoon--didn't.  I just purchased it *brand new* from eBay only this past October.   But since my serial # is over a year old, it's no longer covered by Apple.

One of my friends had the same thing happen to hers a few months ago (dead ethernet port).

Does anyone know if this is a known defect in Macbooks?


----------



## dwayne Cevis (Mar 13, 2008)

I hd te same thing happen and in all system preferences,network utilities,system profiler it ssees the port but says "Cable Unplugged" any answers why.


----------



## mvcube (Mar 23, 2008)

If you bought it new from a dealer, even via eBay, it should be covered by some sort of warranty. Here in Germany, the dealer is responsible in any case, at least if he is a professional dealer and not a private seller. You should as well ask Apple support if they are willing to help you out.


----------



## dpalmeira (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm very angry with my MacBook PRO, I got it 6 months ago.

Yesterday I was in a meeting room for showing some work, and my Ethernet Connection was lost without any aparent reason. The Ethernet card simply stop working in the middle of my presentation.

Well, I tried use another cable from another PC (with link lights on the net card), but my MacBook Pro says all the time "Cable Unplugged".

I think my network card stopped working and that's all. I can not believe how to Apple with this LOW QUALITY OF HARDWARE can be famous!, this is unacceptable. My old AT 286 Pc, have a better quality, and his network card is working!

I only hope to solve the problem soon. I need Wireless and Ethernet features. (Wireless is working ok.... for now....)

Good luck guys.
bye bye


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 3, 2010)

Your computer is under the standard 1-year Apple warranty, and Apple will fix your ethernet port for free.  Simply make an appointment at the Apple Store (or your local Apple authorized repair center) and everything else is cake.

One instance of a failed ethernet port doesn't say anything about Apple quality as a whole.  That's like saying that because you got a flat on a Firestone tire that all Firestone tires are crap, which is a redonkulous conclusion.

Sorry to hear you had a problem at such an inopportune time, but to say that it reflects poorly on Apple hardware as a whole would be, in my opinion, a misstatement.  Even the best products in the world have one or two that fail within the first few months -- that's the nature of the Earth, not the nature of Apple.

Here's to hoping you can get it fixed in a timely manner and have a better experience with Apple hardware in the future!


----------



## dpalmeira (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeahh Diablo a cake...

The problem is that I'm working with the computer, it's my working tool... WHO WILL PAY ME THE WASTE TIME when I going to Apple Store, and blah blah blah , until they solve my problem?? 

I'm reading some post with the same problem... so, in my oppinion this is more than 1 or 2. 

IF I PAY alot of money in my computer, I REQUIRE QUALITY!. If not, I preffer a simple PC with UBUNTU, and that's it. (Much cheaper)

Sorry, I'm very angry now.

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 3, 2010)

No one's going to pay you while your computer is in the shop, just like no one pays you when you have to take a day off from work to have your brakes in the car replaced or a fender repaired.

While you may have read one or two other posts about ethernet port problems which may or may not have been the exact same model of computer you have, and which may or may not be the exact problem you're having, that's still only a handful of computers... hell, let's say 100 computers... out of millions of MacBook Pros.  That's 100/1,000,000.  That equals 1/100th of 1% of computers with that problem.  Companies would KILL for that low of a failure rate.

Yes, you paid a lot of money for a computer.  Yes, the computer you have is of "quality."  Yes, the ethernet port died.  That surely sucks, especially in the middle of an important meeting.

I understand your anger and frustration -- I really do.  But making a blanket statement that Apple does not produce ANY quality products just because your ethernet port died on a relatively new computer and you read a handful of other reports about similar things is blowing the situation way out of proportion.

Apple will fix your problem.  If you talk to them via telephone, they'll usually even send you a box with pre-paid return postage so you can ship your computer to them, have them fix it, and then ship it back to you.  Yes, you have to be without your computer for a few days and must "fend for yourself" during that time, with absolutely no compensation from anyone.  It happens, and that's why people plan for these kinds of things.

If you want a cheap PC with Ubuntu, by all means, no one's stopping you or trying to talk you out of it here.  If that proves to be the better computer for you, why should anyone argue with that?

None of this was meant to be offensive -- you have a simple problem that happened at an inopportune time and is EASILY fixed by a simple call to Apple... hardly any reason to lambast Apple's product line as a whole, hardly any reason to let a hunk of silicon and metal affect you so deeply and emotionally (it's a computer -- not a pet, not a family member, not a loved one, not food on your plate nor a roof over your head), and hardly any reason to expect someone to "pay up" for your lost time if you, yourself, don't take precautions to have some kind of backup plan in place.


----------



## djackmac (Feb 3, 2010)

dpalmeira said:


> WHO WILL PAY ME THE WASTE TIME when I going to Apple Store, and blah blah blah , until they solve my problem??



Name any company that will pay you for your lost productivity when their product breaks! Not to mention I have never heard of any company with a guarantee like "we guarantee our product won't break, and if it does we will pay your salary while you are down". You are loosing so much money due to having a broken computer, then get a backup one. Anybody I know with half a brain in business who needs their computers working that badly has a disaster backup. 

BTW: I do fix Macs for a living and see very few ethernet ports go bad..When they do go bad it is usually due to a surge through the wire.


----------



## dpalmeira (Feb 4, 2010)

ok, I study electronic alot of years ago, and in my oppinion, if network card crash due to a surge through the wire... maybe the hardware needs to be more robust with protections in their internal electronics, and it's more important than a light to see the battery level don't you think that?? 

Anyway, I called 5 times to my support store in my city, until someone pick up the phone. I will post here the evolution of my issue, to share with everyone my experiences with mac...

Thank you


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 4, 2010)

A surge through the ethernet wire?  That would lead me to believe there's something wrong with the switch on the other end of the wire.  I would question the quality of the switch serving the ethernet traffic just as much as I would question the quality of the ethernet port in the MacBook Pro.



> ...and it's more important than a light to see the battery level don't you think that??


I don't know where this is going... I thought we were talking about ethernet ports, not batteries.  You can get a good idea of the approximate charge level of the battery by the status lights on the battery itself (or on the side of the computer for those newer MacBooks and MacBook Pros that don't have removable batteries), and OS X itself gives you a more accurate reading on the power level in the optional menubar battery level icon.

If your repair shop is not an Apple Retail Store, then the level of service you receive cannot reflect upon Apple as much.  What city are you in?  While Apple themselves make the final determination as to which parts need replacing or fixing, it is up to the repair shop to effectively communicate that information to Apple.

If you don't get satisfaction through your local repair shop, then by all means, call Apple's service line.  It's toll-free and your computer is still under warranty, and they should be happy to help.


----------

